# Somebody give me a gun



## Niatross (Oct 5, 2012)

Somebody give me a gun so I can put myself out of my own misery.

I upgraded from 8.3-RELEASE-p3 to 9.0-RELEASE-p3 using the following steps:

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
reboot
freebsd-update install
```
Note:
I have no ports installed so I didn't need to rebuild them after upgrading. I do have The Ports Collection installed though.

The issue is this...

If I search for a port (ex: *make search name=nano*)  the following error occurs:

```
"The search target requires INDEX-9. Please run make index or make fetchindex."
```
If I type "*make index*" I receive the following error:

```
Generating INDEX-9 - please wait.. Shared object "libutil.so.8" not found
```
I have read articles that say to make the following symlink to fix the problem (not a very good solution):

```
ln -s libutil.so.9 libutil.so.8
```
I have also read articles that say to install "compat8x".

What's the proper way to fix this problem? Why doesn't the "make" command that is built into the "Base system" use my "libutil.so.9" library?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

Try running a portsnap(8), that should also give you a INDEX-9.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2012)

make index uses Perl, which is probably the component that was not updated because it is not part of the base.

Niatross: can you verify that
`% pkg_info`
actually shows nothing?

`# make fetchindex`
is faster than building one, and may work.


----------



## Niatross (Oct 5, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> make index uses Perl, which is probably the component that was not updated because it is not part of the base.
> 
> Niatross: can you verify that
> `% pkg_info`
> ...



The "make fetchindex" command corrects the issue, but am I going have more problems with other programs down the road with this "libutil.so.8" library not being found.

What happened here? I did a real simple upgrade and the previous OS (8.3-RELEASE-p3) was brand new with 9 packages installed on it and I cannot even run the "make search name=nano" command on the new OS (9.0-RELEASE-p3) without it blowing up on me and giving me an INDEX-9 error.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

Rebuild all the ports you have installed. Or, as a temporary stopgap, install misc/compat8x.


----------



## Niatross (Oct 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Rebuild all the ports you have installed. Or, as a temporary stopgap, install misc/compat8x.




In fact I just did a rebuild of ports on an identical virtual machine and the same error occurs. Why should I use "compat8x"? That's not a permanent way to fix this problem. That's a stop gap measure. I want to use the 9 libraries, not the 8's.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Why should I use "compat8x"? That's not a permanent way to fix this problem. That's a stop gap measure.


And that's exactly what I said.


----------



## Niatross (Oct 5, 2012)

Any other ideas of why this problem occurs?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2012)

It's possible you rebuilt the ports when the old libraries where still around. But, instead of screwing around will all sorts of things you could just *pkg_delete -a*, removing all installed ports. Since it's not that much the inconvenience is probably a lot less than the horror of trying to fix this.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> The "make fetchindex" command corrects the issue, but am I going have more problems with other programs down the road with this "libutil.so.8" library not being found.
> 
> What happened here? I did a real simple upgrade and the previous OS (8.3-RELEASE-p3) was brand new with 9 packages installed on it and I cannot even run the "make search name=nano" command on the new OS (9.0-RELEASE-p3) without it blowing up on me and giving me an INDEX-9 error.



The packages were installed before the upgrade, so they are still looking for old libraries.  The commands that are failing use those applications somehow.

Either pkg_delete(1) the old packages and install new ones, or rebuild them from ports.


----------



## OH (Oct 6, 2012)

Make sure your /etc/portsnap.conf has a line to create INDEX-9


----------

